# Subic Homes



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Jon,

You mentioned that there was someone around the corner from you that had (I believe) a 2 bedroom available to purchase a long-term lease. Do you know how much is remaining on the lease and what his asking price was again? When you purchase a long-term lease, do you have to pay the IVA tax also?

Also, do you think it will possibly still be available by the end of July (I'll bet you did not know you were a prophet LOL)?

Thanks for your help.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

Whenever you do any transaction (daily, short-term, long-term leases) SBMA get's their 5%. I got a lot on my plate the next couple of days but will try to dig up the info on their lease.

I will let you know what I am able to find out.

Jon


----------

